# Crisco All-Vegetable shortening



## judy F (Jul 4, 2013)

I have read about Crisco & wonder if anyone uses it - it seems like a good addition to a recipe but I never hear anyone use it in a recipe? Is there anyone out there that has used it?


----------



## lsg (Jul 4, 2013)

I have used both the new formula with Palm and the old formula and I liked both.  I would use some coconut oil and Castor oils along with the Crisco.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 4, 2013)

There have been quite a few people who've used Crisco or some other type of shortening for soap. One of Sandy Maine's soap books even had a OO/CO/Crisco recipe in it. David Fisher discussed it here. I tried her recipe when I first started soapmaking because I didn't want to buy other oils in case I found I didn't like making soap. I continued using Crisco for awhile before I decided to try other oils. 

You also might find this recipe interesting. http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f24/pauls-wal-mart-recipe-1514/


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm a newbie soaper. I have made 4 batches so far, three with crisco mixed with other oils. My very first batch was goats milk with crisco, coconut oil and olive oil. It not been very long but its already a very nice bar. It's easier to work with then lard and make fine soap, I might even do a 100% crisco just so I can compare it to my 100% lard bar.


----------



## jean1C (Jul 4, 2013)

I did a Crisco batch...I didn't like it.  It got a little crumbly...Although I know that this could be attributed to a lot of other things. I think it is a great thing to try if you are just starting out and don't want to invest in other oils....BUT then again, you will be hooked and have to join the shopaholic's club...LOL


----------



## roseb (Jul 5, 2013)

I've made 3 batches with it and they seem to be fine.  However, one of the batches is 3 weeks old and the other is 2 weeks old, both have great lather.  I also used oo, coconut, sweet almond and castor oils in the batches.  I used it because its cheap and readily available.  I'm learning to soap so that I can use it as a fundraiser for our school garden and need cheap, I mean inexpensive :wink: but good ingredients.  I've even seen a recipe or two where that is the only oil they use.  Good luck with it. 

jean1c...I think that I have become a soapaholic!  I'M ROSEB AND I AM A SOAPAHOLIC.  There I said it!


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 5, 2013)

My very first soap, over 10 years ago, was an all-crisco.  I don't remember much about it except the excitement of making it.  My "go to" recipe now contains Walmart's GV shortening, the tallow kind.  And lard.  My soaps turn out so great feeling.  I'm glad I live where this is acceptable.  Some areas do not take well to AOs.


----------



## Ginka (Jul 5, 2013)

Are u guys using liquid Crisco oil or shortening. I looked at shortening here in Canada, it has bunch of other stuff beside soybean oil in it. The only " pure" one is liquid oil. I used it, can't say much. It's ok.


----------



## lsg (Jul 5, 2013)

I am assuming th OP meant hydrongenated vegetable shortening.


----------



## SueSoap (Jul 5, 2013)

What does Crisco add in terms of benefits to the soap?  Does it make it bubblier, harder, moisturizing, etc.?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2013)

SueSoap said:


> What does Crisco add in terms of benefits to the  soap?  Does it make it bubblier, harder, moisturizing, etc.?



It's very conditioning.


----------

